# came across this on yahoo



## larky

six signs your marrige will last a lifetime

https://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/love-sex/6-signs-marriage-last-lifetime-144000075.html

I like one of the respondents comment name justin.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I could relate to all six points. All of those are true for us.


----------

